# Hoyt Prohawk



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

7 1/4 brace height, 32" aTa 4 pounds, kind of like a cheaper, slower model of the rampage xt.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Would the rampage xt be better?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Powerhawk came out two years ago I think, runs the m4 cams on fiber glass limbs. The rampage xt runs fuels and laminated limbs. Both have a cast mag riser, then machined. 

Bottom line, they will shoot great and both will drive x's


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

texasbow15 said:


> Would the rampage xt be better?


they are both good bows, I have never shot the prohawk but I know first hand that the XT is a good bow, I use it for 3d and hunting and it fits my needs well.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

On the rampage xt do you have to change the cams to change the draw lenght?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes and no. You cange mods to change the dl of that cam family(2 or 3)


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you have to do the same thing on the prohawk?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Powerhawks have m4's which have rotating mods


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

On the pro hawk is the weight actullay 20-60# or does it go in 10 pound increments?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

10 pound increments.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

10lbs, but it's a little closer to 15lbs that you can get out of a hoyt


----------

